# Topics > Projects >  Velma - two-arm robotic system, Robot Programming and Pattern Recognition Group, Warsaw, Poland

## Airicist

Robot Programming and Pattern Recognition Group

Home Page - robotyka.ia.pw.edu.pl/robots/velma

----------


## Airicist

Velma Service Robot - recent advances in design and control
March 31, 2014




> Recent advances in design and control of Velma Service Robot (March 2014)

----------

